# Sebastian Flute



## kilerx456 (Jul 13, 2011)

I am looking for a recurve bow for my son. Does anyone know if the Sabastian Flute (formerly win & win) is any good. thanks


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT!

I'm not sure but if you post in the traditional section they may be able to help you there.... I have heard of Win & Win before, for what it's worth. I would imagine they make a quality product.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

kilerx456.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------

